# Anyone know whose midsection this is?



## Frogman (May 21, 2006)

That's all I have. I'd love to see another picture of her. :wubu:


----------



## Totmacher (May 21, 2006)

Yes, quite a few people.

[edit]
Sorry, I thought that would be funny. She goes by, "May". She used to be a model for stuffer31.com... like it says on the bottom righthand corner of the pic. I've lost her contact info, but if she's still around I'm sure somebody can find her.
[/edit]


----------



## Frogman (May 21, 2006)

Can you be anymore specific?


----------



## Blackbean (May 21, 2006)

Frogman said:


> That's all I have. I'd love to see another picture of her. :wubu:


You mean 'them'? The born without a face sisters???


----------



## collegeguy2514 (May 22, 2006)

i have no idea, but she's damn sexy in the bigger pic.


----------



## MissToodles (May 22, 2006)

They're beheaded and ready for the 6 pm obesity news story of the day.


----------



## Blackbean (May 22, 2006)

MissToodles said:


> They're beheaded and ready for the 6 pm obesity news story of the day.


"And now Channel 6 black man Ollie Williams with the weather. Ollie"


----------



## eightyseven (May 22, 2006)

Blackbean said:


> "And now Channel 6 black man Ollie Williams with the weather. Ollie"



IT'S GONNA RAIN.

...Thanks Ollie!


----------



## WingFA (May 22, 2006)

It's May from stuffer31 :eat2:


----------



## Wagimawr (May 22, 2006)

Blackbean said:


> "And now Channel 6 black man Ollie Williams with the weather. Ollie"





eightyseven said:


> IT'S GON' RAIN!
> 
> ...Thanks Ollie!


Fixed  freakingimagelengthwarninggrumblerabblegrumble


----------



## WingFA (May 22, 2006)

I have a few more pics for anyone intrested


they are rather large so I just linked them  


http://img.photoamp.com/i/QJJVukh.JPG
http://img.photoamp.com/i/suTbZYP.JPG
http://img.photoamp.com/i/oYaWEN1bdp.JPG
http://img.photoamp.com/i/sYKUnVxWki.JPG
http://img.photoamp.com/i/MXmi2.JPG
http://img.photoamp.com/i/MRL109.JPG
http://img.photoamp.com/i/Ye7z1.JPG
http://img.photoamp.com/i/I6YBBwFe8.JPG
http://img.photoamp.com/i/p2n4Os.JPG
http://img.photoamp.com/i/KPTTmrjw.JPG
http://img.photoamp.com/i/1XFCtnV2.JPG
http://img.photoamp.com/i/VrBCnj.JPG
http://img.photoamp.com/i/4Tj9Jf9Hju.JPG
http://img.photoamp.com/i/yp96nXkw4.JPG
http://img.photoamp.com/i/UWGtx.JPG
http://img.photoamp.com/i/0PV2f3NY.JPG
http://img.photoamp.com/i/jr0lgdkaz.JPG
http://img.photoamp.com/i/9psvU.JPG


----------



## The Fat Man (May 22, 2006)

WingFA said:


> I have a few more pics for anyone intrested
> 
> 
> they are rather large so I just linked them
> ...



 ... wow.


----------



## ethos (May 22, 2006)

I'm pretty sure I've never seen a hotter thing in my life. She's one of my top 3 favorite gainers ever.

Is she active in the scene anymore?


----------



## WingFA (May 22, 2006)

ethos said:


> I'm pretty sure I've never seen a hotter thing in my life. She's one of my top 3 favorite gainers ever.
> 
> Is she active in the scene anymore?



i havent seen anything new from her in a long while


----------



## Blackbean (May 22, 2006)

WingFA said:


> i havent seen anything new from her in a long while


Mainly because its a hoax, dreaming is nice I guess...


----------



## Frogman (May 22, 2006)

Wow. Thanks! How bizarre it must seem to the normals out there that people get off on a woman eating and the inevitable consequences that follow.


----------



## WingFA (May 22, 2006)

Blackbean said:


> Mainly because its a hoax, dreaming is nice I guess...




What do you mean?


----------



## Totmacher (May 22, 2006)

Yeah, I'm curious where you got that idea as well. Got some insider info you're dying to share?


----------



## Frogman (May 22, 2006)

Here is a genuine reply. I am not involved in a secret society bent on false weight gain. However, I am an ardent FA and I appreciate good pictures when I see them. I have a huge library of pictures, and I felt it would be interesting to post one of them.
I think the most important thing here is that this is not a personal issue. Personalization is an underlying source of conflict.


----------



## Frogman (May 22, 2006)

Also, I don't see how it is a hoax?


----------



## Tasselflash (May 22, 2006)

He is implying that they are not the same girl, whilst the second girl may be pretty cute, she isn't the same one shown in the first picture a little bit later on.

Oh yeah...Hey all!


----------



## WingFA (May 22, 2006)




----------



## Jay West Coast (May 22, 2006)

No, indeed it is the same girl. Both are May. She started at the Stuffer31 website at the early weight, and gained 30-40 pounds while at the site. As she approached 200 pounds, she proclaimed on the antecedent Pay-Site Board that she aimed to be 300 pounds or more. She really did have a stunning smile, and carried herself confidently.

Truth be told, this former prom queen moved away to California for school and probably became a gainer in order to rebel against her parents. However, one self-oriented habit leads to another, and the story goes that she picked up a coke habit, which lost what she had gained. She lost weight, dropped out of Stuffer's website, and off the face of the plus-size earth. I hope she's somewhere back in Boston, gone through rehab and doing alright--opposed to being 110 pounds, face-down in a Mexican gutter somewhere...


So, there you go.


----------



## Blackbean (May 23, 2006)

As I remember there more than a few board regulars that questioned the validity of the Stuffer31 website but I was just responding to the questionable 'headless' pictures posted prior. I frigging HATE headless shots to begin with
Presently what I see is a bunch of pictures of a girl at the same weight & one that looks lighter (in mass as well as pigment) that 'might' be the same person but it's tough to tell being a poor shot of her face.
I leave it at that.


----------



## WingFA (May 23, 2006)

:doh: :doh: :doh:


----------



## Still a Skye fan (May 23, 2006)

Yeah, why is this a hoax?

The girl is obviously putting on a lot of weight in the photos and seems to be digging it. Nothing looks morphed to me.

If she isn't around anymore, perhaps she just decided that the gaining thing wasn't for her and she quit.

What's the problem?


Dennis


----------



## Still a Skye fan (May 23, 2006)

Jay West Coast said:


> No, indeed it is the same girl. Both are May. She started at the Stuffer31 website at the early weight, and gained 30-40 pounds while at the site. As she approached 200 pounds, she proclaimed on the antecedent Pay-Site Board that she aimed to be 300 pounds or more. She really did have a stunning smile, and carried herself confidently.
> 
> Truth be told, this former prom queen moved away to California for school and probably became a gainer in order to rebel against her parents. However, one self-oriented habit leads to another, and the story goes that she picked up a coke habit, which lost what she had gained. She lost weight, dropped out of Stuffer's website, and off the face of the plus-size earth. I hope she's somewhere back in Boston, gone through rehab and doing alright--opposed to being 110 pounds, face-down in a Mexican gutter somewhere...
> 
> ...




Ah...thanks man!

I just hope May is well and happy now.


Dennis


----------



## Littleghost (May 23, 2006)

"Our own Asian reporter Trisha Tawanaka filed this story ALL BY HERSELF."

Laughing and crying,
--Littleghost


----------



## Blackbean (May 24, 2006)

Littleghost said:


> "Our own Asian reporter Trisha Tawanaka filed this story ALL BY HERSELF."
> 
> Laughing and crying,
> --Littleghost


Yeah, I heard she's blown up to tremendous proportions & now has a profile next to all the other token Asians at stuffer33 payferjizz site, hack into it the see for yourself it's really HOT!!! :kiss2:


----------



## Stevefezzik (Jun 3, 2006)

Frogman said:


> That's all I have. I'd love to see another picture of her. :wubu:




That's beautiful. She's nice at 150 ( not a stick) but awesome at 180 when the tum-tum starts getting close to 40". I really like the shot where she grabs a love handle in each hand. I'd like to be doing the grabbing while she grabs my even bigger rolls. The muffin top hanging over the jeans is cool too.


----------



## sweetnnekked (Jun 3, 2006)

Frogman said:


> That's all I have. I'd love to see another picture of her. :wubu:


Duh! It's me before I gained 400 pounds and had a sex change!!!


----------



## kev19 (May 8, 2008)

Hi,

Those picture links aren't working any more.. could you upload them again?

May is just so.. damn.


----------



## Waxwing (May 9, 2008)

kev19 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Those picture links aren't working any more.. could you upload them again?
> 
> May is just so.. damn.



pssst...the thread is from 2006.


----------



## Santaclear (May 9, 2008)

This is a classic thread and deserves reviving.


----------



## Waxwing (May 9, 2008)

Santaclear said:


> This is a classic thread and deserves reviving.



Classic Threads of 2006!


----------



## Ash (May 9, 2008)

Waxwing said:


> Classic Threads of 2006!



This needs a VH1 Countdown.


----------



## Waxwing (May 9, 2008)

Ashley said:


> This needs a VH1 Countdown.



And THEN it needs a Behind the Music. Or Behind the Thread.


----------



## NancyGirl74 (May 9, 2008)

It was me! In 2006 I was a headless, belly baring, gaining girl. It's 2008 and I've since grown a head...which has added a nice amount of poundage as well.


----------



## Waxwing (May 9, 2008)

NancyGirl74 said:


> I've since grown a head..



:smitten:

.........


----------

